# Orchestra arr. of Rachmaninoff preludes (better playback)



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Some of Rachmaninoff's piano works have always suggested orchestral colors to me, so I arranged three for orchestra. The works are the Preludes, Op 32 #4 in E minor, #5 in G major, and #3 in E major. The result is a little symphony, just under ten minutes in length. It might work to open a symphonic concert, although it would be a lot of effort for a short piece. What do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/gwyon%2Fsets


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds nice, and I suspect I might prefer the orchestral versions of these works. I often like orchestrated versions of piano works, there is an outstanding arrangement of Debussy's _Petite Suite _done by Henri Busser.


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

you might want to let us see the score if you really want feedback on your orchestration. Sound files never matter since digital playback is never accurate and people always tweek it to make it sound pleasant to ears. Real skills show on paper


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Nope said:


> you might want to let us see the score if you really want feedback on your orchestration. Sound files never matter since digital playback is never accurate and people always tweek it to make it sound pleasant to ears. Real skills show on paper


The score and playback was done with Sibelius notation software, Garriton Orchestra samples. Not sure what you mean by tweaking. It's just straight playback from the score with nothing but standard dynamic and tempo notation to control the sound.

I _would_ like feedback on the orchestration, although that wasn't my concern or what I sought when I posted. I'll see if I can figure out how to post the scores.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

duplicate --------


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Curious. I wonder why my Sibelius sound files that use the included Garriton are a bit more realistic than yours?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Vasks said:


> Curious. I wonder why my Sibelius sound files that use the included Garriton are a bit more realistic than yours?


Oops. I might have gotten that wrong. I think the Garriton samples were bundled with my Sibelius 4 but these mp3s might have been made from a later version, Sibelius 5 or 6.


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Nope (Mar 15, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> The score and playback was done with Sibelius notation software, Garriton Orchestra samples. Not sure what you mean by tweaking. It's just straight playback from the score with nothing but standard dynamic and tempo notation to control the sound.
> 
> I _would_ like feedback on the orchestration, although that wasn't my concern or what I sought when I posted. I'll see if I can figure out how to post the scores.


fair enough. However, I still insist that showing the score really is the best way to show your orchestration.

What I meant by tweaking is that, sometimes the software sounds unbalanced and therefore people double/weaken the sound of certain instruments to make it sound good even if its not how the score intended to be. In that case, the sound is not equivalent to the score and therefore, it is not a good way to show your orchestration skills using sound files.

More importantly, I always see people learning orchestration completely based on how the digital playback sounds. They would think it is well orchestrated because it sounds fine with the software, and end up not understanding the most basic technique of orchestration. Again, showing the score IS the most straight forward way to do it. That what people do now and then. I look forward to see it


----------

